# Why is candy like great music?



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

You have to get rid of the wrappers! :lol:


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

AHAHAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAH HAHAAHHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAAAHAHAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA AHHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAAAHAHAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAAHAHAHAAHA H AHAHAAAAHAHAAAHAA HAHAHA HAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAAAHAHAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAAHAH AHAAHAHAHAHAAAAHAHAAAHA AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHA HAHAAAAHAHAAA HAAHAHAHA HAHAHA HHAHHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAAAHAHAAA HAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAAAHAHAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAAs


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I think the first letter in the word "wrappers" is in this case really unnecessary.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Because when you get it in your ear, it sticks for a long time?


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

SiegendesLicht said:


> I think the first letter in the word "wrappers" is in this case really unnecessary.


^^^ Not a bad idea


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I have certainly gained weight from great music too, spending so much time at the computer. . .


----------

